# Quiero hacer un "Choke"



## cuervokbza (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola!!!
quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con esto:
Quiero armar un circuito de Radio control, ya encontré el circuito pero este me pide un "CHOKE 2,2uHy". Me gustaria poder armarla yo mismo y quisiera que me ayuden diciéndome como hacerla porque no tengo ni la mas minima idea"
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola Cuervo ,te mando una pagina, para distraerte con bobinas , suerte un saludo
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm


----------



## logrt (Abr 21, 2006)

Saludos... bueno yo tambien estoy queriendo hacer un circuito que encontre en pablin.com y me piden un "choque", la pagina q esta arriba ayuda para hacer las inductancias pero no menciona nada de choques, supongo que debe ser algo facil... algun conocedor por ahi que nos pueda "iluminar" con esta parte?


----------



## Jorf (Abr 21, 2006)

cuervokbza me podrías pasar el circuito plis?

El tema del choque, por lo que vi, generalmente calculan la iductancia y la arman sobre una resistencia de 100 ohms que usan como base, luego unen las puntas del  bobinado a las patitas de la resistencia. Seguramente el choque está en serie con una resistencia, compren una de esas de mayor potencia, para que sea más grande, calculen el inductor y armenló sobre la resistencia. Aclaro que esto es lo que vi generalmente, no sé si andará conrrectamente. Sino tambien vi con núcleo de ferrita, a este lo armé y me andubo bien! Obvio que también puse la resistencia en serie. 

Se entendio? Porque creo que me compliqué mucho para explicarlo.


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 14, 2009)

hay choques muy sencillos de armar, y se hacen con una perla de ferrita perforada por la cual se pasa un pedzo de alambre de cobre esmaltado.

la que menciona sobre la resistencia, la habia visto pero montada cobre una resistencia de 1Mohm y como 2 o 3 capas de espeiras sobre ella.

saludos y espero les sirva.


----------

